# Jeff Van Gundy is the man!



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Goooooooo Jeff!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

he has my support


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Jeff should get a standing ovation at Thursday's game.




> Yao was legitimately touched by Van Gundy trying to stand up for him and was sincere when he volunteered to chip in 50 grand. Sincere, too, when Yao said: "Coach did everything he could. Now we've got to do something for him."


Let's go Rockets!!!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Here's a picture of the biggest cry-baby in the NBA. I took it from justbball


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


>



Haha, nice.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Cuban is buying Victories


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

If at the end of this years basketball nobody involved with the NBA is happy with David Stern, what would it take to have him replaced?


----------



## Tmac=PlainSick (May 2, 2005)

lets all show our support of Van Gundy and dissuport in Stern and sign this petition. http://thiscause.org/p/menu.php?p=Smith69742DB&rand=43219


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

Gotta be the most stupid thread ever...I can definitely sign a petition for that.... :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

mav78 said:


> Gotta be the most stupid thread ever...I can definitely sign a petition for that.... :banana: :banana: :banana:


Agreed.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

So, a thread showing fans' support of a coach who they believe was punished excessively is "stupid" -- because the coach is that of your team's first round opponent?

Anyway, what the hell's with all these freaking Mavs fans who come here and make pointless remarks? Get a life.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

They are about as classy as Dirk, IMO. I have boycotted posting in their forum (for whatever it's worth). Atleast until they stop making it a point to bait posters in this forum.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://100k4vangundy.com/ 



> This site is dedicated to Coach JVG and his willingness to tell the truth even if it does cost him 100k. I made this site after watching game 5 and the post game show where Coach 'had' to keep his mouth shut or else he might be fined another 100k. Well, Coach go ahead and speak the truth because we have your back. We might not have Cuban's billions but we will try! A paypal account will be set up soon so everyone can donate to his BS ref fund. I need your help! First I need to get in touch with the coach, for obvious reasons so if you can pass the word on to him we would be half way there. Second, I need you to donate something; preferably money but word of mouth will help also. Tell your friends, family, countrymen. Scream it out to the world! Let the NBA know we will back our coach and fight Cuban dollar for dollar!


----------



## Rockets (May 4, 2005)

I think Jeff Van Gundy is a very good coach.
I'm proud of him.


----------

